# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: چگونگی تبدیل یک برنامه موجود به یک برنامه جدید

## aminsharifloo

با سلام 
میشه منو در مورد چگونگی تبدیل یک برنامه موجود در سیستم به یک برنامه جدید معرفی کنین؟
منظورم اینکه ما تو سیستممون یه اتوماسیون دارین حالا یه اتوماسیون جدید نوشتینم می خوایم اونو پیاده سازی کنیم!

----------

